# A Bow Accessory, a DIY cannot do without, for $5.00.



## GSPKurt (Sep 18, 2008)

Great idea. I can use one in my ground blind.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Very cleaver idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Plus you can use it as a Pimp Cane and keep your stable in check with it...
Remember, Pimpin aint easy!!!


----------



## nemo archer (Nov 6, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> Plus you can use it as a Pimp Cane and keep your stable in check with it...
> Remember, Pimpin aint easy!!!


Sho' nuf playa :dj: :whip:


----------



## manybows (Apr 18, 2004)

This just became my favorite place at A/T this morning. Lots of good ideas over here. I'm going to the old folks home this morning and nose aound...


----------



## vtmtnman (Aug 3, 2008)

:thumbs_up

PVC pipe would work great for the arrow quiver as well.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

nemo archer said:


> Sho' nuf playa :dj: :whip:


Fo'Rizzle :shade:


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

manybows said:


> This just became my favorite place at A/T this morning. Lots of good ideas over here. I'm going to the old folks home this morning and nose aound...


I just covered my monitor with hot chocolate after that last comment


----------

